

Apple release iOS 7.1 update with bug fixes - webandrew
http://www.techcomunication.com/apple-release-ios-7-1-update-with-bug-fixes/

======
FireBeyond
I read this initially as “7.1.1 released to update 7.1 with bug fixes”. No.

